# how to bs rodeo 7



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

this is just me but holding Mellon sounds harder. maybe try and indy. im not even close to this level so these are just some ideas. also try throwing the spin harder than the flip if it makes any sense 

as you can see he kinda does the last 360 sideways probably cause he threw the spin harder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2UDBMx8l1I&feature=related


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> this is just me but holding Mellon sounds harder. maybe try and indy. im not even close to this level so these are just some ideas. also try throwing the spin harder than the flip if it makes any sense
> 
> as you can see he kinda does the last 360 sideways probably cause he threw the spin harder
> YouTube - wayne backside rodeo 720


Ya those are some good ideas. I will try to see if I can get an Indy into my flip hopefully it comes naturally. Whenever I first learn a trick it's always with melon but I should mix it up and see what works. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah im not even close to this level on jumps  the jumps at my park suck. they have jump that has like a 8 feet to the knukle but the jump looks like something that would be like 20 footer. 

at 2:25 is a double rodeo 
3:05 looks like a BS 720 rodeo or cork
YouTube - Snowboard Slow Motion Montage


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Man that looks fun. A few years ago I learned rodeo 5's off a huge snowbanking we shaped into a hip at a local school. Never got to take it to the park though. Everytime I'm in the park I think about that trick. I haven't done it since so it's probably never going to happen. I'd give anything for some fluffy snow mounds right now.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

since ive never really ridden in powder i seem not to care for it but i would LOVE to do what they are doing


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't say I really care for powder either...but learning tricks into it is almost riskless. Almost.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Extremo if you can already backflip a park jump the bs rodeo is almost no different.

Anyways my hill closed yesterday and i didn't get that trick down because of how slushy the jump was. I did however get bs cork 5's down which was a surprise. The cork takes a lot more effort to pull off than the rodeo and i needed to learn it on a 30 foot jump or else i could not get the rotation around. I am exited for next year to learn more.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm with ya on that BS cork 5. I learned it this year too and I feel like that trick opened a whole new world of trick craziness. its a whole new way to get stoked. can't wait to try a bs rodeo


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

hey with bs rodeo 7s nosegrabs help a lot! grabbing melon is always good for 5s but with 7s you either need to just get the 5 quick and open up and bring it around or do a grab that doesn't ball you up as much. or just use whatever hand/arm that isn't grabbing and try to really guide it around. hope that helps


----------

